# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اوقات مرده!!!

## _Senoritta_

دوستان به نظرتون تو وقتای مرده به جز خوندن لغات و تاریخ ادبیات چ کار دیگه ای می شه انجام داد؟؟؟

----------


## :Iman1997

چیز خاص دیگه ای هم نداره دیگه ! ایات دینی ، حفظ وازگان زبان تو اختصاصی هم نمیشه گفت زمان مرده داریم 

ولی اگه براتون مهمه یه روشی هست که میتونید برای هر درسی بیاید یه فصل پسر تست و مسئله ای رو تو اختصاصی ها انتخاب کنید مثلا تو شیمی میاید استوکیومتری رو انتخاب میکنید و جنبه اموزشی رو کامل یاد میگیری بعدش میشه تو اوقات مرده خودت هر بار مثلا 20 تست انتخاب کنی و بزنی ! البته برای مباحثی خوبه که اموزشش هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشی و با تست تسلط پیدا میکنی ! تو زیست هم وقتی که داری استراحت میکنی مثلا درازی میشه چشماتو ببندی و به فصلی که خوندی فک کنی و مطالب رو برای خودت تو ذهنت باز گو کنی که هم مرور میشه هم یه روش عالیه برای هم مطالعه هم استراحت !

----------


## asas

مرور ذهنی چیزهای جدیدی که اونروز یاد گرفتی

----------


## wintergirl

ایات دینی و اگه شد ریندینگ و کلوز زبان! به شرط کوچیک بودن کتابش!

----------


## _Senoritta_

> چیز خاص دیگه ای هم نداره دیگه ! ایات دینی ، حفظ وازگان زبان تو اختصاصی هم نمیشه گفت زمان مرده داریم 
> 
> ولی اگه براتون مهمه یه روشی هست که میتونید برای هر درسی بیاید یه فصل پسر تست و مسئله ای رو تو اختصاصی ها انتخاب کنید مثلا تو شیمی میاید استوکیومتری رو انتخاب میکنید و جنبه اموزشی رو کامل یاد میگیری بعدش میشه تو اوقات مرده خودت هر بار مثلا 20 تست انتخاب کنی و بزنی ! البته برای مباحثی خوبه که اموزشش هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشی و با تست تسلط پیدا میکنی ! تو زیست هم وقتی که داری استراحت میکنی مثلا درازی میشه چشماتو ببندی و به فصلی که خوندی فک کنی و مطالب رو برای خودت تو ذهنت باز گو کنی که هم مرور میشه هم یه روش عالیه برای هم مطالعه هم استراحت !


آخه چ جوری تو سرویس تست بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> ایات دینی و اگه شد ریندینگ و کلوز زبان! به شرط کوچیک بودن کتابش!


با تشکر!!!

----------


## _Senoritta_

> مرور ذهنی چیزهای جدیدی که اونروز یاد گرفتی


مرسی..

----------


## arslan_moghtada

...

----------


## POOYAE

عمومی ها + زمین اگه برای داروسازی میخونی

----------


## Aydiny

کتابای لقمه عالین واسه این کار. به جز اونا میتونی فرمولای ریاضی و فیزیک. حفظیات شیمی. متن کتاب زیست و ... رو استفاده کنی

----------


## _Senoritta_

> کار دیگه ای که میشه کرد باز هم خوندن  ادبیاته 
> باور کنید حتی 10 درصد ادبیات هم رتبت رو خیلی بهتر می کنه
> خیلی ها
> یعنی همین 10-20 درصد اختلاف تو ادبیات کنکوری که گذشت کلی اختلاف رتبه ایجاد می کرد
> خود همین لغت و تاریخ ادبیات برخلاف حجم کم و سوالای راحتش وقت زیادی برا خوندن/مرور و رسیدن به تسلط توش می خواد
> شما اولویتت رو همین تسلط رو لغت و تاریخ ادبیات باشه 
> و بعد از اون رو قرابت...یعنی یه کتاب مخصوص قرابت مثل کتاب هامون سبطی بخر و تو مسیر بخونش
> خود این 56 درصد کنکووره....بعد این هم میتونی رو املا و ارایه هم کار کنی حتی تو مسیر مدرسه و تو سرویس




مرسی..

----------


## _Senoritta_

> عمومی ها + زمین اگه برای داروسازی میخونی


مرسی...

----------


## _Senoritta_

> کتابای لقمه عالین واسه این کار. به جز اونا میتونی فرمولای ریاضی و فیزیک. حفظیات شیمی. متن کتاب زیست و ... رو استفاده کنی


باتشکر...

----------


## mohaddeseh.

کتاب ریدینگ زبان به همین سادگی رو بگیر روزی یکی بزن و تحلیلاشو دقیق بخون تو اوقات مرده..واقعا کمکت میکنه به نظرم

----------


## _Senoritta_

> کتاب ریدینگ زبان به همین سادگی رو بگیر روزی یکی بزن و تحلیلاشو دقیق بخون تو اوقات مرده..واقعا کمکت میکنه به نظرم


ممنون...

----------


## parinoosh76

لغات زبان انگلیسی . اگه یه خلاصه خودت تهیه کنی از شیمی 2 و حفظیات شیمی دبیرستان خیلی عالیه

----------


## reza__sh

بازی هم میشه کرد :Yahoo (4): 
تلم میشه رفت :Yahoo (4): 
اهنگم میشه گوش داد :Yahoo (4): 
درس هم میشه خوند(توصیه نمی کنم :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## _Senoritta_

> بازی هم میشه کرد
> تلم میشه رفت
> اهنگم میشه گوش داد
> درس هم میشه خوند(توصیه نمی کنم)



مرسی از راهنماییت...رتبه تک رقمی میارم با این راهنماییت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fatemeh.L

> دوستان به نظرتون تو وقتای مرده به جز خوندن لغات و تاریخ ادبیات چ کار دیگه ای می شه انجام داد؟؟؟


فیلم ببین
برو بیرون تفریح کن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان به نظرتون تو وقتای مرده به جز خوندن لغات و تاریخ ادبیات چ کار دیگه ای می شه انجام داد؟؟؟


اوقات
مرده زیاد دارید؟
خوب میشه برنامتون رو دقیق تر تنظیم کنید و یه کتاب اضافه بخونید!
البته اگه منظورتون درس باشه!
وگرنه تفریح زیاده!

----------


## reza ff

من مثلا وقتی میرم بخوابم.. اگ حس خواب نداشته باشم چیزایی میخونم که علاقه دارم....مثلا ارایه ادبی و گرامر زبان

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

میخابم:/

----------


## FaDila

خوندن زیست فقط کتاب یا خوندن خلاصه ها

----------

